# Tap Water Vs Bottled Water



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it best to use the 5 Gallon water containers used with a cooler as opposed to filtering tap water??? Does the bottles water work out cheaper - currently its 8 Dirhams for 5 Gallons ...?


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello Dubaisky - I think virtually everyone here drinks bottled water although I don't think there is anything really wrong with the tap stuff - the great thing about the bottled stuff is it's always available, i.e. no prep required, is chilled or hot dependent on the machine you get and the nice man from Oasis delivers straight to your door. At Oasis they use a voucher system so you just email or call in your order, there will be a specific delivery day for your area and you stick your empty bottle and the voucher outside in the morning and a new full one appears during the day 

I work with two bottles so that the cooler never runs out, Oasis were great last week too as I hadn't placed an order (didn't need to as bottle just about empty and another ready to go on in store) the man still knocked at the door to make sure we didn't need - just in case I had forgotten to place my order.

They also work a 9 bottles & get 10th free system

Hope this helps 
Dx


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi D
many thanks for your reply - I appreciate it ~ we use the Oasis in the office but I haven't gotten around to sorting it at the house yet - the water was awful when I used it first but maybe Im immune to it now after 6 months ... But thank you again for the reply ~ the Celtic link is appreciated : )) How long you been in Dubai ?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Try to fill a bottle of water and leave for 1 or 2 days then decide if it's fine... I did this when i first arrived to Dubai a year ago and since ever I always buy water... maybe it's the pipe line system in my place... I don't know... just check it.




Debc_berg said:


> Hello Dubaisky - I think virtually everyone here drinks bottled water *although I don't think there is anything really wrong with the tap stuff *- the great thing about the bottled stuff is it's always available, i.e. no prep required, is chilled or hot dependent on the machine you get and the nice man from Oasis delivers straight to your door. At Oasis they use a voucher system so you just email or call in your order, there will be a specific delivery day for your area and you stick your empty bottle and the voucher outside in the morning and a new full one appears during the day
> 
> I work with two bottles so that the cooler never runs out, Oasis were great last week too as I hadn't placed an order (didn't need to as bottle just about empty and another ready to go on in store) the man still knocked at the door to make sure we didn't need - just in case I had forgotten to place my order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone ever been out to Masafi? There's no water there. All of that water is bottled tap water at a premium price. For almost three years I drank the tap water and no issues at all.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey - my hubby has been here 18 months, son 16 year old son since October last year and me only a matter of weeks - it's nice to know there are other Brits around for sure I'm struggling abit to meet people at the moment simply because I don't have to drive my son to school and I haven't got a job yet so if you and your family fancy getting together with us let me know or if you guys fancy a drink somwhere on the weekends get in touch.

I have met another girl and she is from Ireland and is married so the more the merrier as far as I'm concerned

Regards
Debra:clap2:


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> Anyone ever been out to Masafi? There's no water there. All of that water is bottled tap water at a premium price. For almost three years I drank the tap water and no issues at all.


This is the best post i have ever seen! Anyone ever seen wind? It doesn't exist!

lol:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Iron Horse said:


> Anyone ever been out to Masafi? There's no water there. All of that water is bottled tap water at a premium price. For almost three years I drank the tap water and no issues at all.


There's underground water in Masafi... I've been there many times, last time was during this week...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Eng.Khaled said:


> There's underground water in Masafi... I've been there many times, last time was during this week...


Of course there is underground water, with salt.

UAE- Emergency water management system need of the hour

http://unfccc.int/resource/docs/natc/arenc1.pdf

I dealt in water issues there. Anyone can visit the water treatment plant near International City and find out that the water is de-sal water. The layout for the pipes running all through the Emirate are there too. Or the newer treatment plant in Jebel Ali.

If anyone wants to believe that it's "natural" water, that is fine, but you'll only be fooling yourself.

Yes, pipes do make a difference with water quality. Take Southern California water, and I wouldn't drink the water from the taps there because of the aging pipes and heavy mineral content.

You're welcome.


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

dubaisky said:


> Is it best to use the 5 Gallon water containers used with a cooler as opposed to filtering tap water??? Does the bottles water work out cheaper - currently its 8 Dirhams for 5 Gallons ...?


5 galllons methinks


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the valuable information.



Iron Horse said:


> Of course there is underground water, with salt.
> 
> UAE- Emergency water management system need of the hour
> 
> ...


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Debra

Myself and the wife are from Scotland too and have been out here for just over 2 year now, i work and she does all the coffee mornings/aqua arobics etc to keep herself busy but it's always good to meet new people so we'd be up for meeting up some time.

JP



Debc_berg said:


> Hey - my hubby has been here 18 months, son 16 year old son since October last year and me only a matter of weeks - it's nice to know there are other Brits around for sure I'm struggling abit to meet people at the moment simply because I don't have to drive my son to school and I haven't got a job yet so if you and your family fancy getting together with us let me know or if you guys fancy a drink somwhere on the weekends get in touch.
> 
> I have met another girl and she is from Ireland and is married so the more the merrier as far as I'm concerned
> 
> ...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Not to rehash old topics, I just felt it was relevant enough to dig this one up because of the article from Gulf News.

gulfnews : Region only a decade away from severe water crisis


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't believe there's anything wrong with the tap water either, however you should remember that it will have been sitting in the water tank on your roof for x amount of time. How clean is your water tank and what's in your pipes? I had a look in mine last week and it kind of put me off!


----------

